# Montreal, Quebec



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2007)

Do we happen to have any members from the Montreal Quebec Canada area that would be interested in participating in a little afternoon get together?

I've noticed one other Quebecer, but do not know where in the province they live.  Language is not an issue, I can speak French quite well.


----------

